#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  誤殺小蘇門答臘虎被成年虎“追殺” 印尼5男困樹上4天

## 雪麒

來源：http://house.people.com.cn/n/2013/07...-22130596.html

*誤殺小蘇門答臘虎被成年虎“追殺” 印尼5男困樹上4天*

2013年07月09日10:38



*警察到出事地點勘察不敢施救*


本報訊被老虎圍困樹上下不來的“故事”目前正在真實地上演中。 《每日郵報》7日稱，6名印尼男子因誤殺一隻老虎幼崽，被4只暴怒的成年虎追趕圍困。


一名男子不幸成為老虎們的“盤中餐”，其餘5名被迫爬上大樹躲避。雖然已過去4天，但老虎們仍然不願意離去。


*誤殺小老虎*


這6名“悲催”的印度尼西亞男子來自北蘇門答臘島亞齊地區的一個小村莊。 4日，這幾個男子深入加南勒塞國家公園的熱帶雨林尋找沉香木，為了獲得食物，他們在樹林中設下陷阱，希望能捉到一頭野鹿。不幸的是，一隻小老虎落入陷阱身亡。


據報導，正當這幾個人面面相覷時，樹林中出現了4只暴怒的成年老虎。老虎們發現小虎崽因受傷嚴重出血過多已經死亡後，憤怒地撲向這6名男子。雖然幾個人拔腿就跑，但仍有一名28歲名叫大衛的男子被老虎們抓住，撕咬至死，瞬間被吃掉一半屍體。其餘幾人立即爬上大樹逃命。儘管4天過去了，但老虎們不依不饒，仍不願離去。


*警方明天施救*


所幸的是，這幾名男子身上攜帶了手機，並且向外界發出了求救信號。在同村的居民向警察局匯報了情況後，警察曾到出事地點勘察。當時，警察們發現了被老虎啃得只剩一半的大衛屍體，同時看到仍有幾隻老虎在附近活動。為確保救援人員的安全，他們放棄了營救，跑回了村莊。留下那5名男子繼續在樹枝上“掛”了4天。


當地警方稱，他們最早10日才能抵達事發地點。這樣看來，那幾個男子恐怕還要在樹上再“多熬幾天”了。警方擔心，這幾個遇險者可能會因為精疲力盡而摔下樹來，並成為老虎的美餐。另外，當地的蘇門答臘虎可能會爬樹，這恐怕也會給樹上的男子帶來威脅。為保護瀕臨滅絕的老虎，救援人員恐怕只能使用麻醉槍。


　　(來源:廣州日報)




簡單地介紹一下蘇門答臘虎吧：

蘇門答臘虎僅分佈於印度尼西亞的蘇門答臘島，是虎的九個亞種裡的體型最小的一種，指間有蹼。其數量亦極稀少，大概只有400-500只，保護狀況極危（CR）。本來印尼有三個虎亞種，但巴厘虎和爪哇虎均已滅絕，故蘇門答臘虎成為現在印度尼西亞的唯一一個虎亞種。

參考：http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/15966/0

看這情況，這剩下的五個傢伙現在說不定還在樹上困著呢……

----------


## 紅峽青燦

但是四隻老虎不合理啊!
若說被母虎追殺還能說通
老虎又不是夫妻育幼的動物
公虎甚至會殺死誤闖自己領地的虎崽
那另外三隻怎麼回是?

我覺得第一是報導有誇張的嫌疑
第二是老虎動機並不單純
不是單純的因為死掉了虎崽
也可能是本來就以吃人為目的

----------


## 狼の寂

其實咱的看法也跟青燦一樣吶
咱記得貓科動物裡面(咱指的是"大貓")除了獅子之外,其他的大貓都不會夫妻一起照顧幼崽
雄性的多半都會跑掉,只留下雌性的自己照顧幼崽




> 青燦:我覺得第一是報導有誇張的嫌疑
> 第二是老虎動機並不單純
> 不是單純的因為死掉了虎崽
> 也可能是本來就以吃人為目的


報導中的那4隻成年老虎根本不可能同時為了一隻幼崽而暴怒吧!?
咱認為因該只是恰好看見了那6個人,然後正好把他們當成了食物

而且照理來講應該是不可能四隻老虎一起追殺同一批獵物的
正常情況應該是會打架的吧? 可是怎麼一起在樹下等候了四天?
貓科動物除了獅子之外其他是不會結夥打獵的

還有老虎不是會爬樹的嗎?  
如果那四隻老虎真的意外的結夥了,那麼不是早該爬上述去將他們吃了嗎?

感覺似乎是真的有隱情...
或許是有什麼是他們沒有察覺的(?

----------


## 雪麒

我更傾向於認為，也許被誤殺的小虎崽是四隻老虎找到這六個人的誘因，但老虎發動攻擊的主要原因還是獵食。

儘管並沒有老虎主動進行集群狩獵的記錄，但在四隻老虎正好碰到一起又正好遇到6隻獵物的時候，若只有一隻老虎去狩獵而其餘三隻老虎走開或者什麼也不幹似乎更加不合理。更何況如何確定哪隻去狩獵哪隻走開呢？所以在我看來，在這樣特殊的情況之下，4隻老虎同時狩獵6個人還是可能的。

新聞中並未提到有最後還有多少老虎在樹下守著。也許只有一隻也夠樹上幾個人受的。

同時我有在維基寫過：



> 虎的个体之间的关系十分复杂……例如，虽然大多数情况老虎会避开同类，但雌性与雄性的虎都被发现存在共享猎物的现象……


大型貓科動物尚有許多未解之謎，他們的行動並不一定會100%遵循某種確定的、特定的準則。記得中科院的一位研究員曾在給我的回信中寫道，大型貓科動物的研究要以實踐和實際觀察為根本，而不能盡信文獻和理論。關於它們，我們知道得還太少，依舊有很多現象我們現在還無法解釋。我想，儘管新聞很可能有誇大和不准確的地方（比如關於老虎攻擊的歸因），但這件事情應當是確實發生的。老虎應當不止一隻，否則當老虎殺死一人並吃掉一半的時間內，其餘五人完全有機會逃脫。而至於究竟如何解釋這種現象，其中的“隱情”到底是什麼，大概也只能有待進一步研究了。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

是啊，獵食才是主因吧~
畢竟大貓真的是神秘的~

哦哦!剛剛發現了新說法並且也曾出現在動物星球節目中
母虎帶的幼虎可能成長速度不一致
甚至其他隻已經長到成虎的大小但仍有幼虎體型的不良幼崽
而母虎卻繼續照顧這幼崽
儘管牠已經在指導其他幼虎獨自狩獵
卻仍以嚼碎的肉餵食不良幼崽

也許死去的是這樣的幼崽
而其他的虎則是這幼崽的兄弟姐妹
母虎正帶著他們進行狩獵訓練
剛好發生這樣的事，那這幾隻老虎便沒理由離開了
有獵物又能練習狩獵，剛好也沒了最小幼崽的負擔
那他們也會繼續呆著吧

----------

